# Where are DAE's strengths?



## Judy (Jan 6, 2009)

After making several requests with DAE that have not come through, it's time for me to get serious and request something that has a good chance of being confirmed. Other than what I see sitting online, where in the world is DAE likely to have access to inventory?  Sadly, I need drive-to or something with reasonable airfare (from Florida), so although I would love to go to Australia or Bali, where I know DAE gets inventory, such destinations would not be practical unless I could get frequent flier seats.


----------



## beanb41 (Jan 7, 2009)

this question should be asked on the DAE forum. Perhaps one of the moderators could move it there.


----------



## Judy (Jan 7, 2009)

Actually, I'm looking for experiences and expertise of tuggers, not an answer from the DAE rep.

I see it's already been moved


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 7, 2009)

Tuggers also respond to the posts in this forum, so this is the right place for your DAE question.


----------



## Corky (Jan 7, 2009)

I booked three bonus weeks through DAE, one to Williamsburg,Va. one to Tortuga, and an upcoming week in Newport, RI.  All experiences have gone without incident, and the prices were great.  To date, I have nothing but praise for DAE.


----------



## beanb41 (Jan 8, 2009)

Judy trying ringing them. The reason I suggested it be moved to the DAE forum is that clearly you are having a problem with DAE or its inventory that needs resolution. Who better to resolve DAE problems than the DAE Oracle.
In NZ I maintain a regular telephone contact with the DAE office in Taupo once I have a request in. I have always found them helpful and accomodating (excuse the pun). I am sure their offices in the USA are no different.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 8, 2009)

*strength*

They are best in Australia and New Zealand.  They often have as many as 300 listings for there.  Europe is iffy but they do have connections with Club LaCosta so they pick up some there.  They don't seem to be too bad in the US either except I find that often what is offered are lock offs.


----------



## beanb41 (Jan 8, 2009)

One of the reasons that their inventory is so strong in Australia is that they own half of one of the largest timeshare management companies in Australia. The reason they are strong in NZ is because in their infancy DAE established strong relationships with NZ timeshare managers and through them timeshare owners. That relationship is as strong today as it ever was.
Over time I am sure that you will see DAE grow in Europe and the Americas.
They are up against some pretty strong and well entrenched competition.
I have been a strong advocate for DAE since their early days in NZ and Australia.


----------



## grest (Feb 21, 2009)

I have not had good luck either, and the week I deposited with them is in June of this year.  I didn't realize (my fault) that it was not so likely for me to get something in the US as opposed to, say, Australia.  
Connie


----------



## beanb41 (Feb 22, 2009)

You are aware that you can request a week from DAE and deposit your week once they have obtained it for it.


----------



## Guzzidave (May 2, 2009)

beanb41 said:


> You are aware that you can request a week from DAE and deposit your week once they have obtained it for it.



They don't ask for their fee before confirming the exchange either.

But you can't request a week at all through DAE Europe without being a Gold Member.  Free members can only choose from the availability list, which has already lost all the previously-reserved weeks.

I think regarding availability, DAE are stronger in some locations than others. In Europe, for instance, it has good availability in Spain (better than II - in terms of quantity, if not quality - in my opinion) but not so good in the UK.


----------



## TheDuke (Jun 6, 2009)

I am an old DAE member and have had great results for British Isles and into New Zealand when RCI never came up with an exchanges. My results in the USA have been less successful, but I have had some good USA exchanges too.
I certainly would not be satisfied with DAE as my only exchange medium. It is a good supplement to RCI-


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 22, 2009)

Right now they have a lot of weeks in San Pedro, Belize, which is a tough trade with most exchange companies


----------

